# Секвестрированная грыжа



## Эля Востр. (3 Фев 2016)

Доброго времени суток. 
Мне 41 год. Прошу помощи и консультации. Боль в пояснице возникает периодично уже давно, на протяжении нескольких лет. врачи назначали уколы и физео, обследований не проходила. В очередной раз болеть поясница начала в декабре 2015 года, в больницу обратилась в январе с болью в пояснице и сильной болью в левой ноге. Нога болела больше в состоянии покоя, особенно ночью. Назначили физео, уколы амелотекс 5 раз и таблетки мидокалм. Боль в пояснице уменьшилась, в ноге нет. Назначили дополнительно 5 уколов дексалгина, потогм дексалгин в таблетках. Нога болит меньше, но начала неметь в районе большого пальца и наружной стороны икры. Прошла МРТ. Результат прилагаю. Нейрохирург предлагает операцию, но не настаивает. Говорит, что боль не пройдет, может нога отняться совсем. Торопиться или нет с операцией? Насколько велика потом вероятность рецедива? Или можно все таки консервативно лечиться?


----------



## La murr (4 Фев 2016)

*Эля Востр.*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Фев 2016)

Снимки покажите.


----------



## Эля Востр. (4 Фев 2016)

Снимки

               

Снимки

               

Еще

               

Снимки

        

Снимки

       

Снимки

       

Снимки

       

Снимки

       

Снимки

        

Снимки

           

Снимки


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Фев 2016)

Показания к плановому оперативному лечению имеются.
Прием внутрь НПВС, миорелаксантов, ингибиторов холинэстеразы, ношение корсета в период обострения, курс мануальной терапии у грамотного мануального терапевта с последующими ежедневными занятиями дома ЛФК могут избавить от оперативного лечения.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2016)

Вероятность рецидива после операции зависит не от операции, а от Вашего поведения.
Как, впрочем, и в случае если грыжа уменьшиться без операции.
На пятках и носках ходить можете?


----------



## Эля Востр. (6 Фев 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вероятность рецидива после операции зависит не от операции, а от Вашего поведения.
> Как, впрочем, и в случае если грыжа уменьшиться без операции.
> На пятках и носках ходить можете?


На носках легко могу, а на левой пятке нет

За эту неделю услышала столько мнений: оперироваться - не оперироваться. Голова кругом. Ходила к остеопату, говорит, что можно пробовать без операции. Я правильно понимаю, что в этом случае любое консервативное лечение снимет только симптоматику, но не уменьшит грыжу?


----------



## Любовь (6 Фев 2016)

Эля Востр. написал(а):


> Ходила к остеопату, говорит, что можно пробовать без операции.


В 2014 году я тоже ходила к остеопату - 2500 сеанс, обещал помочь, сказал что нужно не меньше 10 сеансов.
В 2015 году - операция по удалению грыжи. Грыжа не уменьшилась, а выросла  с 7.6 до 1 см.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Фев 2016)

Не к остеопату нужно обращаться, а к мануальному терапевту.


----------



## Любовь (6 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Не к остеопату нужно обращаться, а к мануальному терапевту.


Тоже ходила... 10 сеансов, 10 сеансов боли и слез... И к бабушке-массажистке  ездила...
Видимо у меня особенный случай)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2016)

Эля Востр. написал(а):


> На носках легко могу, а на левой пятке нет
> 
> За эту неделю услышала столько мнений: оперироваться - не оперироваться. Голова кругом. Ходила к остеопату, говорит, что можно пробовать без операции. Я правильно понимаю, что в этом случае любое консервативное лечение снимет только симптоматику, но не уменьшит грыжу?


Как раз наоборот, цель лечения "уменьшить" грыжу диска. Как правило уменьшения грыжи сопровождается уменьшением болевого синдрома.
С операцией все просто.
Решение за Вас может принять врач, в том случае если Вы без сознания, и рядом нет родственников.
Можно ли справиться без операции, можно.
Тут всегда важен процент.
Сейчас процент не выздоровления, равен проценту осложнений от операции (имхо).
Так почему Вы не хотите оперироваться?
Понимаете, что на лечение уйдет год, при хорошем раскладе?
Кстати, после успешного лечения в 2014 году, как Вы изменили жизнь?


----------



## Эля Востр. (6 Фев 2016)

Да, боюсь этого. У меня большой лишний вес и я понимаю, что это сильно увеличивает риск рецедива. Понимая сейчас всю проблему, я не похудею ни за месяц, ни за два. На это уйдёт масса времени тем более без физ. нагрузки


Любовь написал(а):


> В 2014 году я тоже ходила к остеопату - 2500 сеанс, обещал помочь, сказал что нужно не меньше 10 сеансов.
> В 2015 году - операция по удалению грыжи. Грыжа не уменьшилась, а выросла  с 7.6 до 1 см.


Как вы себя чувствует после операции? Грыжа выросла после операции??


----------



## Любовь (6 Фев 2016)

Эля Востр. написал(а):


> Как в
> 
> Как вы себя чувствует после операции? Грыжа выросла после операции??


Да Вы что??????????????????Не для этого операцию делали, чтобы она выросла.


----------



## Эля Востр. (7 Фев 2016)

Любовь написал(а):


> Да Вы что??????????????????Не для этого операцию делали, чтобы она выросла.


Люба, я ещё чайник в этом вопросе)))


----------



## La murr (7 Фев 2016)

*Эля Востр.*, прочтите рекомендации по правильному поведению, комплексы ЛФК для разных периодов - 
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------



## Эля Востр. (7 Фев 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Эля Востр.*, прочтите рекомендации по правильному поведению, комплексы ЛФК для разных периодов -
> http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


Спасибо.


----------



## Эля Востр. (27 Апр 2016)

Доброго времени суток. Я все же решилась на операцию. 29 марта мне была проведена интерляминэктомия L4-L5 слева, микродекомпрессия корешка L5. Рекомендации: ношение корсета, ограничение физ. нагрузок, амбулаторное лечение у невролога в поликлинике, ЛФК, исключение положения сидя. На сегодняшний день ещё не снято 3 шва т.к. плохо заживает. Их должны снять 30 апреля.12 мая по плану на реабилитацию в стационар. До этого момента врач сказал  не садиться, сказал что лучше это делать под их "присмотром" в стационаре. ЛФК в рекомендации есть, но что и как не сказали и не показали. Делаю по рекомендации здесь на форуме. Одеваю корсет когда встаю. На сегодня поясница побаливает только по утрам, чувствительность в ноге восстановилась. Появляется небольшая тяжесь в ноге если много хожу. 
Вопросы: 1. Можно ли вставать и ходить без корсета. 2. Можно присаживаться или все же подождать реабилитации в стационаре?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2016)

Месяц прошел. Можно, но постепенно наращивайте сроки нахождения без корсета. Минут с 10 начинайте.


----------



## Эля Востр. (28 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Месяц прошел. Можно, но постепенно наращивайте сроки нахождения без корсета. Минут с 10 начинайте.


. Т.е вставать с корсетом, а потом снимать? Или сразу вставать без корсета?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2016)

Если правильно встаете, то без. Но Вам ведь страшно, поэтому повставайте пару раз-пару недель с ним.

А там все забудется, начнете вставать как захочется, носить тяжести, прибираться неправильно без корсета, прыгать с деревьев и выдавите новую грыже выше старой с болью в ноге, а в лучшем случае расшевелите старый блок и будет просто побаливать в пояснице.


----------



## Эля Востр. (28 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если правильно встаете, то без. Но Вам ведь страшно, поэтому повставайте пару раз-пару недель с ним.
> 
> А там все забудется, начнете вставать как захочется, носить тяжести прибираться неправильно без корсета, прыгать с деревьев и выдавите новую грыже выше старой с болью в ноге, а в лучшем случае расшевелите старый блок и будет просто побаливать в пояснице.


Перспективу нарисовали)) Буду стараться не забывать)) У меня инстинкт самосохранения зашкаливает- я не лажу на деревья, тарзанки и т.п., а вот к танцам живота хотелось бы вернуться))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2016)

Танцевать надо, важно постепенный подход и объемы движений тазом не критичные.


----------



## Эля Востр. (29 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Танцевать надо, важно постепенный подход и объемы движений тазом не критичные.


А сейчас есть смысл принимать хондропротекторы?


----------



## La murr (29 Апр 2016)

Эля Востр. написал(а):


> А сейчас есть смысл принимать хондропротекторы?


А есть ли смысл в их приёме вообще, Эля...
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/18852/


----------



## Эля Востр. (18 Май 2016)

Озадаченная проблемой удаления секвестрированной грыжи и реабилитацией после операции, я упустила другое. В описании МРТ ещё написано "спондилоартроз l1-s1". Как с ним жить, лечить?


----------

